# anyone wearing the five ten women's shoes? Sizing help...



## barndoor (Feb 27, 2020)

My wife tried out my 5.10 flat shoes in men's size 10 and loved them. She couldn't believe how much better she stuck to the pedals. Now she wants some, but wants a half a size smaller. So we could just get a 9.5 mens, but I'm wondering two things: are the women specific shoes from 5.10 really different, or did they just slap a women sizes on the mens shoes? And if they are truly different, I'm trying to figure out what womens size would be equivalent to a mens 9.5. I've seen both womens 10.5 and 11 equate to mens 9.5 so I'm not sure which to get. Anyone riding with these shoes?


----------



## ltphoto (Sep 11, 2014)

My wife rides women's 5.10s and the fit was exactly what she has experienced with other good women's shoes. They run true to size. Not sure how they match to the men's equivalent sizes, but I would advise her to get the shoe in her normal size compared to a women's running or walking shoe.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I've worn women's shoes before. My feet never even noticed and neither did anyone else. If they're comfy just go with it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've only wore the 5.10 freerider pro women's shoes. The sizing guide is equivalent to what I wear in running shoes (women's size 9) and street shoes. 5 10 makes a unisex freerider shoe, so if I were to order those I'd order what I wear in a running shoe (by following the size guide)


----------

